# Pros and Cons of C&C Cage



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all.

I've been thinking of getting a C&C cage done up for Roxie because I feel that she needs more room. I originally wanted to extend her sterilite bin but I haven't found any good bin to connect it to yet (too short, too narrow etc etc, I'm nitpicky about my hog!) so C&C sounded like a good idea because NONE of the cages I've seen on sale are tall enough for her wheel. 

So before I do, I'd like to ask you all what are the pros and cons of having a C&C cage? I'm a little worried about pee run-off from the cage and how easy it is to keep clean? Any advice/experience is appreciated


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got a 3'x2' C&C cage for Lily. I love it, but it does have it's challenging points...

Pros: Very easy to customize, make whatever size you want. Easy enough to upgrade when you have more space (though you have to buy more coroplast), plenty of ventilation, and lightweight for moving around. It's easy to clean as well, if you make a box-shaped coroplast base for it. Lily's not super messy, but I would think it would still stay pretty easy-to-clean even with a messy hog. Just spray the coroplast with whatever you use to clean and wipe off, if there's any tough spots, just let them sit for a bit longer.

Cons: The only one I can think of is kind of a big one as well - heating. I've had some issues trying to figure out how to keep Lily's cage warm enough. I have two CHEs for it, both 150 watts, and I still have to keep the cage semi-covered with fleece blankets. The temperature stays steadiest when I have my space heater on to keep my room at 74-76 degrees. However, Lily's comfortable temperature is also higher than some hogs, she needs it to be around 78-80 degrees. She might be okay with it down to 76, but she's had a few hibernation attempts and it's made me too paranoid to let it get cooler in the cage.

Still, even with the heating challenges, I love C&C cages! They have a ton of pros that make them worth it.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Lilysmommy 

Generally what I do to clean the cage is to haul the entire bin and give it a rinse to get everything off because my hog tends to trail poo literally everywhere with her feet...and leave flakes of it everywhere too  hence the worries about cleaning. But since you say you can line it with a cloroplast 'box' I think I could just remove that and hose it 

I'm not worried about heating because the ambient temperature here is between 27-30 on a regular basis, even when raining so I think a CHE wouldn't be too much of a problem. If anything I'm struggling to keep that hog cool :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Another ideal option other than the cubes is to use wire closet shelving.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v320/scubalue/DSCF0145.jpg
This picture is a guinea pig cage but it gives an idea.

Closet shelving has a few advantages over cubes. Shelving comes in various widths so you can buy it high enough to accommodate a wheel. It also comes in two sizes of bar spacing plus the bars are horizontal so unable to be climbed. Because of the vertical bar spacing, you don't need to put coroplast up the sides to keep from climbing.

The only advantage cubes have over closet shelving, is you can easily change the size if you want to.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Isn't that vertical?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kenzy said:


> Isn't that vertical?


Yep, you're right. Thanks.


----------

